# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  problem with update 2.1

## propologist

Hi,
Is any one else having problems with crashing? I was using 2.0 last week and when I started it yesterday it keeps crashing. So I uninstalled and reinstalled 2.0  same problem. I sent a ticket in to Einscan.( I also reset back to a previous time it was working on the computer and this still did not make it work) I then looked to see if there was an update. I downloaded the update 2.1 and installed it went through the calibration and started a scan, after it went through the first scan while waiting for it to process the first scan it stopped working. I then started it back up and it stopped working at the same place. I then restarted the computer and the program and it did it again in the same place.
Thanks

----------

